# Stihl 084 manual



## David Keeble (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,
I need a Stihl 084 av manual of some kind. I've just bought this saw secondhand and want to check out that I understand how the oiler works before I get started milling. I havn't done any milling since I lived in BC nearly twenty years ago, so need to refamiliarise myself with the hardware.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 29, 2010)

Post your request here...These guys will get you what you need...

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=72322&highlight=beg+manuals


----------

